# Double crotch walnut



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Gotter to the saw prior to lunch:thumbsup::yes::laughing:. Feeding my belly and daydreaming what this'll be. Post more pics later!! Going back to saw:thumbsup::thumbsup:. One slice at a time!!

Have a Blessed evening in Jesus's Love,
Tim


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice! I dream of doing what you're doing. I see some gunstocks in that one. Gary


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

subscribed - looking forward to more pics - have fun


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh it was FUN :thumbsup::icon_smile::yes::laughing::shifty:. The Lord Blessed me with some beautiful wood. Here's some pics.

These were parts and pieces left from some timber I cut at farm to saw and sell for graded lumber. I needed the money but it grieved me to see the waste (lost edges) it required to saw grade. The Blessing is that my buyer whom is also a sawyer has given me a cherry approx. 30" x 12' thats hollow and been laying around a while.......I see some table tops in this log. He says too much work to get grade wood from it and the his market has been way down for cherry.

The Lord's been good to me :notworthy: during this trying economy. He's given me the patience and endurance with much long suffering to endure the battles the Devil has brought on trying to trip me up. I ONLY see a MAGNIFICENT TURNAROUND :thumbup:in my near future to which the devil will be praying he'd NEVER harrassed ME the Lord's chosen child (as we all are whom chose to follow the Lord).

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's love,
Tim


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

That is some beautiful wood :thumbsup:.


----------



## woodtick greg (Sep 12, 2011)

beautifull, I love opening a log and seeing whats inside, its like christmas. this one must have been fun! love the smell of walnut too.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Very cool cuts.
God makes beauty and we are allowed to play with it. And play we will, until it turns more beautiful with the intellect/artistic ability, He has allowed us to have.

God Bless(es)


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

aardvark said:


> Very cool cuts.
> God makes beauty and we are allowed to play with it. And play we will, until it turns more beautiful with the intellect/artistic ability, He has allowed us to have.
> 
> God Bless(es)


very well said :thumbsup:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

This Double Was fun,
I'm like woodtick.....it was Christmas....and a pleasant GIFT:yes:. 

I'm giving the Lord all Honor and Praises. The beauty He's bestoyed upon us and all these stones that are pitched aside that become PEARLS with the gifted hands. Thank you Jesus.

Tim


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

That is some awesomely beautiful wood. You HAVE been blessed.

Just remember, be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walks about, seeking whom he may devour. So, put on the whole armour of God, that you may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Tim I been checking out all your walnut thread pics - you have some really nice looking pieces milled there. Can't wait to see some of that stuff finished. Keep up the good work!






.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

ETWW,

The whole thing is on and being beaten like a drum by the devil........... But not to his likings.....I'm not stepping down ,ONLY GETTING STRONGER with the LORD's Mercy and Grace:notworthy::notworthy:. It's that little "stone" that's fixing to take the devil down AGAIN. Always remember... The devil's cross couldn't hold Him.. the grave couldn't stop Him....and on the THIRD day.... HE GOT UP:thumbsup::laughing::yes:

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Love,
Tim

PS Texas, I've got some wood fixing to come out of the kiln soon and I'll be working it. Will post pics:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Just remember, be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walks about, seeking whom he may devour. So, put on the whole armour of God, that you may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil. Yesterday 03:31 PM


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Tex,
OOOPS!! I tried to insert part of a quote but got tagged to the PS part some how???
Tim


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Tennessee Tim said:


> Tex,
> OOOPS!! I tried to insert part of a quote but got tagged to the PS part some how???
> Tim



That's okay. I never take offense to sound advice whether intentional or by mistake. 




.


----------

